# Fireboard ATC function



## bvanderheyden (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello,

I figured this would be the best place to start. I just picked up the fireboard, and I absolutely love it, but is the fireboard drive cable required? Is there a way another cable that would work to connect it to a blower? It's a hard justification to buy a $79 cable. I known the drive cable utilizes an 8 pin mini din cable and most blowers use a 2.5 millimeter jack. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Xendau (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi bvander!

If you want to control a fan of any given size, yes the drive cable is required (to my knowledge). 

I too own a Fireboard and used it for the first time two weeks ago. I purchased the Fireboard with 6 meat thermos, 2 ambient thermos, the drive cable and their fan.

Here is my season run using the fan, and my first cook run using the fan. I have also included a couple images of my first set up and my intentions now I have modded my intake.


----------



## bvanderheyden (Jul 31, 2018)

I absolutely love my fireboard. I'm smoking on a 18.5 weber. I thought the 6 probe bundle for my situation would be overkill, but I love that I have the option to go to that level if need be. Does the fan have to use the 12v power or can it be run off just the fireboard itself? That's an awesome mod job. Did the 20 cfm have enough power?


----------



## Xendau (Aug 1, 2018)

Ive only used mine twice so far. Those are the sessions you see, and I love mine already.

My set up is an OK Joe Factory RF Long Horn. The 20 cfm is more than enough. I ran from 10:24a to 3:17p and the fan never went above 17% once the fire was good. (Fan power output on right, temperature on left side of display, see attached image of the Drive screen)

The fan does run off the Fireboard, but there is a secondary female plug on the Drive cable that allows for a 12v plug. The awesome thing about that, is when it is plugged in, it powers the fan (instead of running on the Fireboard charged battery) and also charges the Fireboard.


----------



## bvanderheyden (Aug 1, 2018)

I wonder if this cord will work instead of the driver cable. 

http://www.discountcarstereo.com/PX25.html 

I just feel like 79 is to much to pay. Can you send a photo of the drive cable that the blower plugs into.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 1, 2018)

Ill try and post it later today, I found this one on their website. Do you want specific pictures?

Im not sure that connector (link) will work, but I guess it is worth a try. From my understanding, the Drive cable has electronics built into the head that help to regulate fan speed. I could be wrong and it may be the Fireboard doing this function.

Worst case scenario, you by that one try it out, and if it doesnt work, return it.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 6, 2018)

bvanderheyden
 - Did you try the cable you sent the link to?


----------



## bvanderheyden (Aug 6, 2018)

Xendau
 I have not. Haven't had the time to even order the fan yet. Hopefully in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 7, 2018)

Pretty successful run last night with the Fireboard/Fan setup. I was a bonehead and left the stack closed for the first 40 minutes. :confused: Then I had a photographer friend over who has never seen food smoked, so I opened the lid twice for longer than I normally would (never - lol). As is apparent in the Fireboard screenshot below. I set it at 230 so the left of the smoker would be at about 220.

But you can see the start, and the results... I did three rubs (Memphis Dust, Jamaican Jerk, and a 4 way rub), no sauce (I have mine on the side), only took a pic of three cuz my cutting board wasnt large enough.


----------



## danbono (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi So how did this work? http://www.discountcarstereo.com/PX25.html
79.99 seems alot for the Fireboard cable.
Thanks Dan


----------



## bvanderheyden (Sep 29, 2018)

Dan,

I have not had the opportunity to purchase the fan or the cable. Thus I have not tested this. If the fireboard can run the fan without the drive cable being plugged into a 12volt than it should have enough power to run the fan on the battery alone.


----------



## danbono (Oct 16, 2018)

Xendau said:


> Pretty successful run last night with the Fireboard/Fan setup. I was a bonehead and left the stack closed for the first 40 minutes. :confused: Then I had a photographer friend over who has never seen food smoked, so I opened the lid twice for longer than I normally would (never - lol). As is apparent in the Fireboard screenshot below. I set it at 230 so the left of the smoker would be at about 220.
> 
> But you can see the start, and the results... I did three rubs (Memphis Dust, Jamaican Jerk, and a 4 way rub), no sauce (I have mine on the side), only took a pic of three cuz my cutting board wasnt large enough.



Hi Just got my Fireboard and fan cable to used mainly for my WSNM 22".. I also have a 24x36 Shirley that if possible I'd like to use the Fireboard on also..What size fan are you using on your Offset?  I have the smaller Digi fan.
Thanks DanB


----------



## wichita chief (Nov 6, 2018)

Wow Xendau! That seems to follow the set temp really well.  This has been my main gripe with my OKJ offset. having to constantly having to adjust the air after adding wood. I've been looking at controllers for a few years but have not pulled the trigger yet. I like that the Fireboard is a multi channel thermo that has a controller in it. Plus if I am hearing you right the fan is controlled at varying speeds. Not just on or off. I also was wondering if the 20cfm fam was big enough and you indicate it works fine. I too would cut a new steel shutter wheel and have the proper square hole in it just to mount properly and seal off unwanted air which could bypass the fan. Thanks!


----------

